# Red show girl - working on her haircut



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Brandi- the show girl from the last litter. They intended to get loads of photos, but she had other plans, the little monkey!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful dog!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The last picture looks like the start of a ZOOOMIE!!!  Lucy's sister is soooo pretty!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How sweet is that!!! I love seeing them pounce like that.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> The last picture looks like the start of a ZOOOMIE!!!  Lucy's sister is soooo pretty!


Thank you. Pretty and a little red devil. June, her Mommy, said that her Granddaughter Cari (who is 23 years old) took her out and was confident she was going to get all kinds of them. She came in exasperated saying "Grandma, she won't stay still long enough to get pictures of her!!!" Hopefully she gets over some of her exuberance before her first show in March or April!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is lovely! She doesn't have much time to calm her down before that first show!! She might be one of those that pounces around the ring the first few time out! LOL
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a pretty girl and makes me very proud. They have been working really well with her, so hopefully she will realize when she gets into the ring that THIS is business, no being goofy. I am sure she wouldn't be the first puppy in the ring to be a silly fart if she chooses the other route though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is pretty and I'm excited that you have one going into the ring! Yeah you! It may not be looked on kindly by a judge (IDK), but I just love to see the dogs that bounce in the ring. It tells you they are having a great time. I especially love to see it after they've won.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...I love it too. I love watching the big shows when the judges point to them and indicate that they have won and the dog just KNOWS IT and starts jumping around, happy and proud.

I think it was Roxy who posted some videos from a show and there was a puppy who was doing all of his walking in the ring with a toy in his mouth...so cute! Letting the puppy be a puppy!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well you surely have a right to be proud  !!!! She is *very *pretty and it would be pity if she was not shown. 

I also am happy that you decided to start showing your dogs !!!! I wish you the best of luck :rose::rainbow::rose:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well it isn`t me showing her. She was purchased by a show breeder in Alberta (Strathglen Poodles). I am working on my nerves and agoraphobia though, because we have a very exciting breeding planned with Betty-Jo, her full sister from the litter the year before, in 2011. I am hoping we get what I think we will, and if so, I will be wanting to keep one and show it in the CKC shows. Thank you for your kind comments about Brandi though. She tickles me!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh Arreau - it as if you are showing personally !!!! One of your babies will be in the show ring - you are her breeder so it is actually YOU showing ; ))) !!!

I hope allll of your plans will realize and all of your wishes come true !!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I thank you for your kind wishes Wishpoo!! I get all tied up inside, so excited thinking about Brandi, and my future show puppy from Betty-Jo and Jenny are going to clicker training and will be going for their CGC`s. Then, we are hoping they will be going into agility. Then there`s Princess Lucybug Fancypants who will ne doing rally. My heart is full!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

VERY NICE! I hope she enters the ring too! Best of luck... she'll be very eye catching in there!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you desertreef. It is all very exciting. I haven't seen new photos of her in a few weeks, so to get these yesterday and be able to get a look at her stunning head, and with the beginnings of her show cut, I was so elated.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am hoping to get some new photos in the next couple of weeks, and I will be sure to post them so you can all keep track of her progress here.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Very pretty girl!! Well, she is young, she has the zoomies...lol! She is enjoying life, obviously.  I wish her "good showing"! Look forward to hearing about her progress and hopefully nice wins! If she is excited and gets bouncy, oh well, she will settle as she grows. I have seen more pups bouncy in the ring than not and have seen a few adults too, in fact, one adult was VERY bouncy in the ring and I wondered how the judge could tell how well it moved and it won the class of about 8. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that "your" girl shows off well at her debut!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

She's pretty! So she's going to be debuting in Alberta? I was hoping she might be in Ontario... Then maybe I'd see her at a show!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, me too!! I cannot wait to start seeing her show photos!!! I sure don`t want her to lose her spirit!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cherie She looks good , best of luck to her in the ring


----------

